# ISO adult sulcata



## Phil Adams (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi...I'm new to the forum. I have had sulcatas in the past...a 45 and 65 pounder who were great!!! Unfortunately, the last hurricane that hit Alabama destroyed my previous house's privacy fence and I was unable to repair it. So sadly, I had to give them up. Now....years later...I have a new home with 5 enclosed acres of beautiful grassland in Alabama. However, I keep running into fake accounts and scammers on kingsnake.com and pet-classified.com and people on Craigslist who are either unwilling to ship to my location...having second thoughts about selling at all...or are asking outrageous prices that I cannot pay. I'm not trying to increase the pet trade by purchasing a hatchling...I'm looking for 20lb or larger sulcatas that their owners can no longer accommodate. Help me connect!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 10, 2015)

Howdy Phil. Welcome to the forum. Understandably we to get our share of scammers and low-lifers here too. Jump over to the “introduction" section and tell us about yourself. Help us get to know you some. Heck fire we've members in your area likely that could possibly be a great resource for you. Check out this awesome group of turtle and tortoise people gathered here openly sharing new information on what works and what doesn't, what's edible and what isn't, all the good stuff. We tend to flush out the bad eggs pretty quickly so cruise with confidence. We've even got a recommendation section were you could ask about someone when the opportunity comes in for you. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## lvstorts (Jul 22, 2015)

Phil Adams said:


> Hi...I'm new to the forum. I have had sulcatas in the past...a 45 and 65 pounder who were great!!! Unfortunately, the last hurricane that hit Alabama destroyed my previous house's privacy fence and I was unable to repair it. So sadly, I had to give them up. Now....years later...I have a new home with 5 enclosed acres of beautiful grassland in Alabama. However, I keep running into fake accounts and scammers on kingsnake.com and pet-classified.com and people on Craigslist who are either unwilling to ship to my location...having second thoughts about selling at all...or are asking outrageous prices that I cannot pay. I'm not trying to increase the pet trade by purchasing a hatchling...I'm looking for 20lb or larger sulcatas that their owners can no longer accommodate. Help me connect!!!




Hi Phil,
I run a small rescue in Eastern Washington State and I may have 2 Sulcatas coming available soon. Please check me out at www.northwesttortoise.org or on facebook and review my info/policies. If you think you may want to work with me, please send me an email from the contact me section of my website. I've shipped these guys all over so that is not a worry.


----------



## theresal (Jul 23, 2015)

I have gotten rescues from Terese and also have sent friends her way. Each one that we have gotten has been in good health, so I would recommend her to you for adoption of sulcatas. Good luck finding your new shelled babies!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 23, 2015)

Terese she is the bomb for tortoises up in the PNW!


----------



## Sally123 (Jul 26, 2015)

Phil Adams said:


> Hi...I'm new to the forum. I have had sulcatas in the past...a 45 and 65 pounder who were great!!! Unfortunately, the last hurricane that hit Alabama destroyed my previous house's privacy fence and I was unable to repair it. So sadly, I had to give them up. Now....years later...I have a new home with 5 enclosed acres of beautiful grassland in Alabama. However, I keep running into fake accounts and scammers on kingsnake.com and pet-classified.com and people on Craigslist who are either unwilling to ship to my location...having second thoughts about selling at all...or are asking outrageous prices that I cannot pay. I'm not trying to increase the pet trade by purchasing a hatchling...I'm looking for 20lb or larger sulcatas that their owners can no longer accommodate. Help me connect!!!


----------



## lvstorts (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks for the compliments Theresa and Ken! They mean a lot! I work my tail off to provide a service here in little 'ol Eastern Washington! 

I'm currently working with Kim and Phil to rehome a Sulcata to them!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 28, 2015)

lvstorts said:


> Thanks for the compliments Theresa and Ken! They mean a lot! I work my tail off to provide a service here in little 'ol Eastern Washington!
> 
> I'm currently working with Kim and Phil to rehome a Sulcata to them!


No compliment given! We're just truthing about you!


----------



## lvstorts (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm happy to report Phil and his wife have a new addition to their family! A 20 year old rescue Sulcata just arrived this morning from myself, Northwest Tortoise. Kim and Phil were most gracious in filling out the adoption forms, talking care with me and coordinating shipping. I'm ecstatic the Sulcata is in good hands!

It takes a lot of work for a rescue to support itself and Kim and Phil were more than willing to pay for the adoption fee and shipping. I can't tell you how much adoption fees help keep rescues rescuing and how much I appreciate it!


----------

